# Babysitting Network



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello there, I have discussed this in a previous post and thought it best to give it its own thread.

I am starting a babysitting network, I know quite a few of us with young children are in the same boat, no family or friends to babysit (sob) and reluctant to leave your babies/kids with complete strangers. And also watching as we miss out on nights out with our other halfs (although a night without him wouldnt be too bad either)

It would work like this each month you give me some nights you are available to babysit, and also one evening you would like a babysitter. I arrange for someone else in that network to babysit for you. In return you babysit one night a month. 
So everyone gets one night out and babysits once each month. Ideally it would be someone as local to you as possible However it may not be the person you babysit for/have babysit. 

That way we all get a 'night out' meet people and have our littleones looked after by likeminded people. 

If anyone is interested pm me your details, I have had a few people interested but obviously the more of us there are the better it will be.

Laura


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> Hello there, I have discussed this in a previous post and thought it best to give it its own thread.
> 
> I am starting a babysitting network, I know quite a few of us with young children are in the same boat, no family or friends to babysit (sob) and reluctant to leave your babies/kids with complete strangers. And also watching as we miss out on nights out with our other halfs (although a night without him wouldnt be too bad either)
> 
> ...



I think its good ideal Laura to start babysitting network for people has no family or friends to babysit as you mention. I know it’s hard to go out and you have kids, I sometimes babysit for my sisters if they want to go shopping because they can’t take the kids with them or sometimes i will go with them and take the kids to the play area and give my sisters time to shop in peace. 
Go for it and good luck


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes i think it is a great idea I hope you get more response. Does it become hard to get someone to look after your own kids though while you go and look after someone else's


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

Trixabell Childcare Recruitment have a babysitting network if your interested.













macca_24 said:


> Yes i think it is a great idea I hope you get more response. Does it become hard to get someone to look after your own kids though while you go and look after someone else's


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

That would be of interest to us. We have a 2year old son and will land in Dubai very very shortly.

cheers

Mark


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks macca, should be easy enough to have your own kids looked after, it is mainly aimed at couples who cant get a night out together, so the other half would look after you own kids, while one did the return night babysitting.


markuslives - let me know you details when you arrive, good luck!

Laura


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Laura

cheers

Mark


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Thanks Laura
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mark



Hi Laura

We have now arrived in Dubai - soon to be living at Discovery Gardens in Jebel Ali in the next 2 weeks.

Are there any further developments with the babysitting network? 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> We have now arrived in Dubai - soon to be living at Discovery Gardens in Jebel Ali in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


In on new years eve too?

I'll PM you the details

Laura


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi, I work here as a nanny and some part time babysitting would be good although I do not have children of my own 

Grace


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think I'll be invited on-board after my last attempt....


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Hiya,

I have just arrived in Sharjah and would love to be signed up to this so please give me a shout.

Siobhan


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this still going? My wife and I would very much be interested in joining in something like this so we can have the odd night out. If its now defunct - anyone interested in swapping some babysitting nights in the JBR / Marina area?

We have just moved here from NZ with 3 young children - 8, 6 and 5. We have just taken an apartment in the Sadaf appartments.

Failing this, can anyone recommend a babysitter in the area we could use?

Many thanks
Aaron


----------



## RickySin (Sep 29, 2010)

gracejones said:


> Hi, I work here as a nanny and some part time babysitting would be good although I do not have children of my own
> 
> Grace


Hi Grace, are you free Mondays and Thursdays from 12pm - 7pm? I need someone urgently - tomorrow!!

Please call me - 050-2404337. Thanks,

Richard


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

*babysitting*



RickySin said:


> Hi Grace, are you free Mondays and Thursdays from 12pm - 7pm? I need someone urgently - tomorrow!!
> 
> Please call me - 050-2404337. Thanks,
> 
> Richard


Richard
I have a babysitter that I can forward the name of to you. She lives in International City.
Reply to this email if interested and I will send her details to your mobile.
Regards
Mark


----------



## RickySin (Sep 29, 2010)

markuslives said:


> Richard
> I have a babysitter that I can forward the name of to you. She lives in International City.
> Reply to this email if interested and I will send her details to your mobile.
> Regards
> Mark


Hi Mark, yes, please forward me her details inc nationality/age/experience/cost.

Thanks,

Richard


----------

